# FL Herf Inquery



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Well i have kicked the idea around with the household commander (read wife) and she has approved, so now i am going to send a scout out into the field to see what interest level there is out there.

Who would be interested in attending a Herf in the Satellite Beach area (central Florida, east coast. Just south of Cocoa Beach) when i get home. I was thinking sometime in the late July, early August time frame.

If there is an interest level, i will need a FOG or two to mentor me on the finer points of throwing a herf, so if one would take me under their wing and give me some pointers i would very much appreciate it.

Thanks guys,

LT :gn


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Thats awesome, maybe I could make it. Its a long drive, but if im not busy i'll try.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm in!!!!!! Let see about the rest of the South Florida Crew. How bout it guys???????


----------



## Raider4Life (Dec 1, 2005)

I think ill b able to make it out there, i have to have surgery real soon (nothing too serious), but if everything goes well, i will be there

Josh


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Depends on when but could be a possibility...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

If it's late July, yes- Early August gets tricky, but we'll see when you get back.

ATL


----------



## vwman18 (Nov 20, 2005)

Timing is key here. My wife's due date is in early August. That being said, I'll try and roust up Jason and the boys and drag 'em along.


----------



## FatBoy (May 1, 2006)

We'd be a definite maybe...about an hour and a half away...


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Very good possibility. Maybe I can stop by and pick up Mikey202 as well.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> Very good possibility. Maybe I can stop by and pick up Mikey202 as well.


YA!!! Road trip!!!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, somebody had to choose the second option...


----------

